# New to camping



## 123014 (May 1, 2009)

Hi. I'm after some advice as I've just bought a 1991 Hymer B554 and am having a few problems with it. I'd appreciate it if anyone could tell me how to empty the waste water please. Also, the panel showing the battery and water levels isn't registering anything. Can I get a replacement anywhere in the UK please? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry cant help but hang in there one of the geniuses will be along soon


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

On my 92 B544 the waste emtying valve was at the left rear of the van a red stopcock, 1/4 turn in line with the pipe empties,

It is unlikely to be the rocker switch for the water levels or the panel, probably the probes, there are a few threads about what to do.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Some friends of ours have one I think, they are members on here so will get them to come on later, they will still be in bed right now. 

There's has a pipe at the rear with a red stopper on it and that empties everything, we have 2 and when they got it they spent ages looking for their second one but to no avail. 

They also had problems with their readings I believe but got is sorted when they cleaned out the tanks thoroughly as they had got gunged up with being stood for a while. 

Mandy


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

On that model year I'd be surprised if you get a readout for how full the waste tank is. I think it's just for power of leisure and van batteries. 

One good tip: If you pull either end of the bumper it will be on a spring and inside you should find a pipe fed inside the bumper which fits on the stopcock at the rear. Allows you to hit a drain. Also useful if you get a european site with a drain provided as you can leave the stopcock open and drain straight out.

I have a manual for 1988/89 variants which might help you. Send me a PM if you want me to email it to you.


----------



## markandlorna (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi

I have a 1989 B554, the grey water/ waste water pipe is towards the back, get behind, bend down and as they have said above, you will see end of pipe with lil tap turner on top, make sure your above an appropiate point open tap and the waste water will flow out.

Regarding the Waste/ fresh water, on our model we have a switch that tells you and ours works, so unsure what would be wrong or how you got it fixed, soz..

Enjoy the van..

Mark


----------

